# Crcdisk.sys causing boot delay



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Recently my computer has been taking extra long time to boot. It hangs for ahes on the green loading bar. I decided to enter "safe mode with networking" so that I could determined which driver was causing the delay.

I noticed that it hung on "crcdisk.sys" for ages. I have tried to research this and found many people complaining about the same topic. However I cannot find a definitive solution.

Interestingly, the next driver in the bootlog, ntbtlog.txt, is Tunnel.sys - which sounds very networky. I believe this is where the problem is. 

Any help would be much appreciated. 

GamingJon


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

crcdisk.sys may be the driver on the screen that appears to be hanging; however it most likely has loaded and the driver following it may be the actual problem.

Go into msconfig and enable boot logging -
START | type *msconfig.exe* | "boot" tab | check box for "boot log"

The output after the next and subsequent boot-ups can be found - *c:\windows\ntbtlog.txt*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply. I have all ready completed this step. I have attached the txt file.

Thanks


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*crcdisk.sys* = Disk Block Verification Filter Driver (A Microsoft Driver).

*tunnel.sys* is a Microsoft Driver too.

Based on the fact that it is halting on the *crcdisk.sys* I think there may be a problem with your file system.

Run SFC & Checkdisk:

START -> type *cmd.exe* -> Right-click -> run as admin -> type *sfc /scanonce* -> restart computer.

START -> type *cmd.exe* -> Right-click -> run as admin -> type *chkdsk /r /f* -> Press *Y* at prompt -> restart computer.

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks reventon. I have already completed both steps, SFC did find errors as did CHKDSK and to me both seemed to repair them. I will run both again. How do you want me to present results to you?

Regards GJ


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

For SFC please follow these instructions: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928228

For Chkdsk:

Go to START -> type *Powershell* -> right-click on *Powershell* in the list and select *Run as Administrator*

Then copy the following code and paste it into the Powershell (you paste by right-clicking) then press enter


```
[font=lucida console]
get-winevent -FilterHashTable @{logname="Application"; id="1001"}| ?{$_.providername –match "wininit"} | fl timecreated, message > $env:UserProfile\Desktop\chkdsklog.txt; ii $env:UserProfile\Desktop\chkdsklog.txt
[/font]
```
Upload both the *sfcdetails.txt* and the *chkdsklog.txt* files.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

I have attached SFC log. I am currently updating Powershell (via Windows Update) to 2.0 as I do not seem to have it installed on my system. Once it has completed, I will follow your previous post and attach CHKDSK log. 

Regards. 

GJ


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

> 2010-08-14 11:27:37, Info CSI 000003bf [SR] Verify and Repair Transaction completed. *All files and registry keys listed in this transaction have been successfully repaired*


SFC found a few things, but they were not critical OS components and it seems to have repaired them fine anyway.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

I need to reboot and complete a new chkdsk. After that I will attached log using powershell. 

Thanks


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

The chkdsk is taking ages. Seems to hang on part 4 of 5. Shall I leave it or cancel it?

Regards 
GJ


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Leave it for a bit longer - if it is taking ages then hopefully it is repairing the file system.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, will do Reventon 

If CHKDSK does not show any errors etc, what would be the next stage/step?

Thanks


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

GamingJon said:


> Ok, will do Reventon
> 
> If CHKDSK does not show any errors etc, what would be the next stage/step?
> 
> Thanks


The next step depends on if CHKDSK fixes the errors or not.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

CHKDSK finally completed after several hours, and I used Powershell to look at the CHKDSK log for you however once I had done this a blank notepad file appeared with nothing in it.

The log has nothing/no contents. Do this mean it found no problems?

What shall I do?

Regards..

GJ


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

I found CHKDSK log file; "bootex.log" and attached.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run HDD diagnostics --> http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

USe Imgburn to burn ISO to CD --> http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download

Boot with CD; be sure to change BIOS firing order to look at CD 1st.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

I have run HDD diagnostic tool and it found no problems  

I dont understand what you want me to do with ImgBurn and ISO > CD..

What do you want me to burn to cd?

Regards...

GJ


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

GamingJon said:


> I have run HDD diagnostic tool and it found no problems
> 
> I dont understand what you want me to do with ImgBurn and ISO > CD..
> 
> ...


The thing you may have had to burn to CD was the hard drive diagnostic.

So, considering all that passed - are you still getting this problem?


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, I am very much still recieving this problem.

There must be other things to try?

Another forum thread suggested that the user with this problem delete the following files;

*Go to the following folders and delete the following files:
C:\windows\system32\drivers\pcmcia.sys*
C:\windows\system32\drivers\1394bus.sys
C:\windows\system32\drivers\ohci1394.sys
C:\windows\system32\driverstore\filerepository\pcm cia.infblablabla*
C:\windows\system32\driverstore\filerepository\139 4.infblablabla
C:\windows\system32\driverstore\filerepository\sdb us.infblablabla*
C:\windows\inf\sdbus.inf*
C:\windows\inf\sdbus.PNF*
Search and delete the following files:
delete sptd.sys
delete sptd.sy
delete sptd.sys
delete sptd.sys*

Regards..

GJ


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh, by the way there is no HDD diagnostic ISO file/tool for my 64 bit system. I downloaded the 32 bit ISO and it would not open/burn.

However I downloaded the actual program (which did run/scan fine) and like a previously stated, found no problems.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

24 hours no reply, bump..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The HDD Diagnostics must be run.

*08-14-2010, 05:32 PM* = I posted with instructions

*08-14-2010 06:07 PM* = you posted saying HDD diags done 

< 35 minutes is not enough time for HDD diagnostics to run

Please re-run them.



jcgriff2 said:


> Run HDD diagnostics --> http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287
> 
> USe Imgburn to burn ISO to CD --> http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download
> 
> ...


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well this is a laptop right. Have you tried removing all power to the unit, then take out the battery, leave the battery out and start your computer with the mains only power. If all goes well again remove all power and refit the battery then add the mains and restart the computer.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

1. This is NOT a laptop, I dont understand how you got that idea. LOL

2. JC, I did not run the HDD diagnostic between your post and mine, I had run it earlier that day.

If you still want me to re-run it, I will do


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Quick question, have you tried booting up in regular Safe Mode?


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

No, not as yet Jonathan. I will do so shortly, any particular reason?

Regards..

GJ


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Just making sure it's not network related.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

I am restarting and entering normal safe mode, I will see if the problem occurs.

Ill reply within 20mins


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Nope unfortunately, normal safe mode still has problem. Loads all drivers before the problematic one then hangs on crcdisk.sys for ages, then proceeds to login screen. 

Any other suggestions?

Regards.. (Thanks for your time allready)

GJ


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Jonathan_King, Any other ideas?

Regards..


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Earlier, I decided I would do a memory diagnostic check. I left the computer and did not see the results. Any way I could check these?

Interestingly, I tried a clean boot and that seemed to improve things. "Hide all MS services and disable all" could that indicate a problem with a service?

Shall I attempt to narrow it down by enabling a few at a time?

Although saying that, between the green bar loading and the login screen, the black screen hung for longer than usual.

Regards..

GJ


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Check boot time.

Download this VBS file and save to Desktop.

http://jcgriff2.com/0x2/bootspeed.vbs

- Close ALL windows
- Double-click on VBS file
- System will reboot

Upon reaching Desktop a small windows will open with boot time.

What is it?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

I downloaded the VBS file and double clicked on it. However I will not open. It says I need to select a program from the list.

Regards..


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

I downloaded, Bootracer and ran the program. I have attached the results txt file to this post 

Hopefully this helps.

Regards.. GJ


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

What is boot-time into SAFEMODE like?

If less than the 2-3 minutes reported, use MSCONFIG and disable start-up items 1-by-1 -

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310560

Same for Vista. To start msconfig -
START | type *msconfig*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

I did that and it made no improvements.

Any other ideas? Or am I forced re-install vista? AGAIN.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

IMO, if it is still hanging even while entering Safe Mode then it is not a driver issue. Seems possibly system files hosed. Is this a dual boot? Your specs say Windows Vista (32 Bit/64 Bit)/XP


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Geekgirl

This is not a dual boot. "Windows Vista (32 Bit/64 Bit)/XP" means that I have three pcs with different OS.

Any ideas on how I can fix this then?

Regards.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Why dont you try a Repair Install of Vista? This will allow you to repair your Vista installation and keep all of your personal user account files, settings, and programs. You will be performing a Upgrade Install from within your currently running Vista. If this does not provide relief from your woes then a complete reinstall would be in order.
A repair install in Vista is like the ol' Win98 repair installs, you do it within the running operating system. Please read the complete article, and make sure you have your dvd at hand. Good luck
How To Perform a Repair Installation For Vista


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks I think I will give this a go. 

Cheers geekgirl!


----------

